# Word 2007 line spacing above footnotes



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

In Word 2007 I have about 150 footnotes in a document. All of a sudden the line that extends 40% of the way across the page from the left margin below the text and above the footnote(s) has started to require from zero to three blank lines above it and almost always two or three blanks lines below it (above the first footnote). 

It does not appear that EITHER Page Layout/Paragraph/Line Spacing OR Home/Paragraph/Indents and Spacing allows me to change the spacing just above the footnotes. Ive searched Microsoft Word 2007 Help but have not found any reference to adjusting this spacing.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Footnotes have their OWN style. See if the paragraph space before/after on the style has changed.


----------



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

Where can I find the "Footnote Style"?


----------



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

I looked in Review/Tracking/Reviewing Panel/Footnote Changes but did not see anything there.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Did you try going to the footnote, highlighting the text and then going to Format, Paragraph? The footnote text has formatting that is not related (necessarily) to the formatting of the main text, as Anne said.


----------



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion to go to Format/Paragraph. I'm using Word 2007 where I think that function is on the Page Layout tab under Paragraph. That shows "0" "Spacing" Before and After. So the extra spaces must be coming from somewhere else.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hm... Okay, I saw this AFTER the two emails. 

The only other things it could be:

1. Paragraph Spacing. In Word 2003, it's Format-->Paragraph, Line Spacing. Should be Single.
2. Character Spacing. In Word 2003, it's Format-->Font, Character Spacing, Position dropdown. Should be Normal.


----------



## austin H (Nov 28, 2007)

I get the problem of excessive separation between footnote and line with documents converted from 2003 to 2007.
Save as 2007 document (docx) copy whole document. Open new blank document in 2007. Paste. 

Austin Hilditch


----------



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

As you recommended, I created a new Word 2007 document and copied portions of the 113 page book into it, one portion at a time, and the extra line space problem went away. I can hardly thank you enough! Merry Christmas!


----------



## jnbearden (Apr 30, 2008)

In NORMAL VIEW (NOT Print Layout view), VIEW>FOOTNOTE and select FOOTNOTE SEPARATOR from drop down list. Now you can edit the separator. You'll probably see some blank lines before and/or after the little horizontal separator line itself. Delete those and close and go back to Print Layout view and the extra white space should be gone. Found answer deep in a MS site. No documentation anywhere else. Tried everything mentioned above in frustration.


----------



## Action Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for your excellent solution!
I was able to correct the problem by creating a new, successor document and then copying the entire document (book) I had been working on in segments over into the new document which had the footnote spacing desired.


----------

